#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipeline books

## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friends

Im trying to get the books below:if anyone can send them,I`ll really appreciate!
1-	Piping Stress Calculation Simplified  Siegfried Spielvogel
2-	Practical Piping Handbook  Otto Mendel
3-	A Handbook on Piping  Carl L. Svansen
4-	Process Piping Design handbook- Peter Smith
5-	Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment  Jawad and Farr
6-	Design of Slurry Transport Systems  B.E.A. Jacobs
7-	Ppeline Engineering  Henry Liu


8-	Pping Stress handbook  Victor Helquero
9-	Fundamentals of Pipe Flow  Robert Benedict
10-	Practical Stress Analysis in Engineering Design  Alexander Blake
11-	Stress Concentration Factors - PetersonSee More: Pipeline books

----------


## helalmallick

i am also looking for them

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

1,2,3 - I have no link.

4-Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2)
by Rutger Boterman, Peter Smith



Link  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5-Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment
by Maan H. Jawad, James R. Farr  

-No Picture-

Link 2 Parts
Part1     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part2     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6-Design of Slurry Transport Systems
by B.E.A. Jacobs  

-No Picture-

Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7 Pipeline Engineering
by Henry Liu 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8-Piping Stress Handbook
by Victor Helquero

-No Picture-

Download Link 2 part
Part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9-Fundamentals of Pipe Flow
by Robert P. Benedict

-No Picture-

Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10- I have no Link

11-Peterson's Stress Concentration Factors, 2nd Edition
by Walter D. Pilkey 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




```
Password:www.AvaxHome.ru
```


Enjoy for Download
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeetxxp

*Great Share "nwingwon"

Thanks alot.......*

----------


## najeeb

Indeed a valuable share
Good work nwingwon  :Cool: 
Cheers

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you

----------


## mouloud66

Merci

----------


## winger2james

Thanks you very much

----------


## Ayham

Dear All,
I am also looking for these books plus the following one which is very good reference in Pipeline Engineering:

Pipeline Design and Construction
''by : Mohitpour''

Would you please advise me where to find it ?

Many thanks.

----------


## Gautier

I'm also interested in these books, Please.

Thank you

----------


## Gautier

Indeed, Very much appreciated.

Thank you

----------


## omli

thank you

----------


## Ayham

Dear Castro,
Thank you very much for your great effort in this great website.
Would you please advise me where to find the following book :
Pipeline Design and construction - a practical approach - By : Mohitpour


I am in real need for it.
Many many Thanks.See More: Pipeline books

----------


## BlackMeow

than :Big Grin: kssss

----------


## stevensun55

thank you so much,these books are so nice

----------


## indfac

Thank you very much . Your efforts are highly appreciated to make this wonderful site even better.

----------


## agung yudho wibowo

i have pipeline book of henry liu but it is hard copy

----------


## vvvv

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tan999

Thanks for sharing this wonderful collection.  Can you please, if possible, also upload the missing volumes?

----------


## hegazyadel

Hi 
please, i am looking for a book regarding "Pipeline Network". 
Could any body help me?
Thankyou

----------


## baibur

piping_stress_calculatons
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

Dear Ayham
there is a very nice site where you can find a lot of useful books,including this one you are asking for.
This is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Just type "pipeline" in the search button .
regards,
tarcizio

----------


## afaqkrkl

Thank you very much...

----------


## Bela11

Thank you very much for your work
--------------------------------------

----------


## Mbob

dear nwingwon, thank you very much for your ebook, i have been download for stress concentration factor.rar but i don't have the password di extract it, could you share this password....



thanksSee More: Pipeline books

----------


## nouses

salam
If someone is interesting here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
salam

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## dang_go@hotmail.com

thank alot

From DANG ENG> DIV

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thanks

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanx a lot.... I have a great need of these pipeline books

----------


## unni

Thanks my friend:

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear nwingwon

Thank you for your useful post 
Keep it up

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear nwingwon

I need following books. Plz help me in getting these books

1. chemical process calculations by K.Asokan
2. chemical process calculations manual by David Carr Igbinoghene
3.physical chemistry through problems by S.Dogra
4.unit operations handbook by John J. Mcketta
5.piping calculations manual by E. Shasi Menon

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Best site 
Millions of books of your interest are available here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Another useful site for books downloading.

----------


## arturom

Thanks, great work!

----------


## diro

Dear nwingwon
Thank you for your useful post !!!

Please re post "Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment" Part 1 

Thanks in advance

----------


## khurmi

Below  Links for stress concentration factor, 2nd Edition without password

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipeline books

----------


## junqueira

Thanks a lot!

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr.khurmi,
                38493_02 A is missing in all parts (part1 to part3). Can you please upload this missing item as early as possible ?
Thanks in advance.
S Rajamanickam

----------


## summerguyin

can anyone upload pipe stress engineering by LC Peng  and  piping design handbook by john j macketta... very precious books...esp the book by LC peng..thnks..

----------


## edzky

thanks a lot

----------


## vietsov

> Dear Castro,
> Thank you very much for your great effort in this great website.
> Would you please advise me where to find the following book :
> Pipeline Design and construction - a practical approach - By : Mohitpour
> I am in real need for it.
> Many many Thanks.



hi Ayham,

I only have hard copy in following link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if the link is died, pls send your email, i will deliver it to you.

regards,

----------


## mrbeen

please an one upload this all Book

Pressure Vessel Design Handbook - by Bednar
Process Equipment Design - by Brownell & Young
Pressure Vessel Design Manual - by Moss
Pressure Vessel Handbook - by Megyesy
Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment by Jawad and Farr;
Mechanical Design of Process Systems - Vol 1" by Escoe;

ASME 8th Biennial Conference on Engineering Systems Design and Analysis
Volume 4: Fatigue and Fracture, Heat Transfer, Internal Combustion Engines, Manufacturing, and Technology and Society

----------


## mrbeen

please an one upload this all Book

Pressure Vessel Design Handbook - by Bednar
Process Equipment Design - by Brownell & Young
Pressure Vessel Design Manual - by Moss
Pressure Vessel Handbook - by Megyesy
Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment by Jawad and Farr;
Mechanical Design of Process Systems - Vol 1" by Escoe;

ASME 8th Biennial Conference on Engineering Systems Design and Analysis
Volume 4: Fatigue and Fracture, Heat Transfer, Internal Combustion Engines, Manufacturing, and Technology and Society

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## gtpol57

First one (Bednar) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Second (Brownell & Young) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Third (Moss) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Fourth (Megesy) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Sixth (Escoe) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Pipeline books

----------


## mouss

to nwingwon : thank you for sharing but the link is not anymore working.
please upload again the pipeline engineering by Henry Liu, needed urgently or send it to samouss00@hotmail.
also something about the pipeline risk assessment 

Thank so much !!!

----------


## Scott06

In European countries mostly people have used the aluminium pipes especially for water and Gas purposes,European plumbers have helped of that books.Buddy do you like that book???????????So,if any body wants to share any information about it then please share me you can do it dude????????? :Smile:  :Smile: 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samuelektro

There is a new version of > Shashi Menon - Gas Pipeline Hydraulics....
Look for it here:: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If anyone has it, please try to share !! ...
Regards

----------


## buddy19

Pls share me...Piping design Handbook Jhon J McKetta.
buddy.sinaga@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------

